# Diesel Engine Swap



## Raging Bird (Oct 20, 2013)

All right, so this is a van forum on a punk travel website, so obviously there's been 15,000 new threads about Bio-Diesel. But does anyone know how difficult it is to do an engine swap on a NON-diesel car to put a diesel engine in? Obviously it's going to be case by case basis, but how often will a petrol car be able to fit an equivalent diesel engine? Is that unheard of? Or very common? Because I don't know shit about it, I've got a van with no engine, and I just came into some money. So this could be real fucking good if the stars align.


----------



## travelin (Oct 20, 2013)

most diesels are no bigger than gas engines and there are numerous examples of diesels being converted to gas and vice versa by manufacturers.

for instance we once had a little tractor that had a triumph engine that had been converted from gas to diesel.

and I currenly have a ford tractor that has an engine was converted from diesel to gas. my other tractor has the same perkins engine that is diesel and the big backhoe has the same exact engine with a turbo.

many people are currently taking out gas engines from their vehicles and installing the awesome cummins 4 cylinder diesel. easy fit for the most part.

check out this engine for your van, be sure the gearing of the rear and the tranny you use will let the engine run its optimum rpm at highway speed. 

hmm, try google cummins 4bt or cummins four cylinder or 4 cylinder. lots of info on the net about it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice, thanks man!


----------

